# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  قفل نرم افزاری یاقوت سرخ ؟ کسی تجربه ای داره؟

## srh124

سلام
کسی درباره قفل نرم افزاری یاقوت سرخ تجربه ای داره؟
الان توی گوگل که سرچ می کنی قفل نرم افزاری، اول سایت اون میاد. خیلی از مباحثی هم که توی اینترنت هست درباره قفل های نرم افزاری قدیمی هست که الان یا نیستند یا دیگه پشتیبانی درستی ندارند مثل قفل شتاب.
من خودم یک سری فیلم آموزشی دارم که البته فکر کنم -اگه نیاز باشه- میشه به exe تبدیلشون کرد.

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## dez110

دوست عزیز سلام
یاقوت سرخ بیشتر شبیه یک اسباب بازی قشنگه با یک بایتم پچ میشه . اصلا هیچیش داخلی نیست همش از پزوتکتورهای خارجی استفاده کرده که مثل آب خوردن آنپک میشن 
17 لایه امنیتی!!!  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  فقط کلمات بزرگ و دهن پر کن .
قفل هایی مثل ایمن لاک - پرولاک - کولاک بدنیست امنیشون . من بخصوص ایمن لاک رو تست کردم خیلی محشره ولی با این حال بازم بیشتر بررسی کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

ساده ترین راه برای اثبات اینکه این قفل زیاد جالب نیست اینه که بحث Anti-VM اون به راحتی ByPass میشه حتی لازم نیست که چیزی رو Patch کنید !

----------


## dez110

سلام
بله دقیقا بعد نکته ای که فراموش شده بود بگم انگار با ایمن لاک می تونید مستقیم فایلهای فیلمتونو قفل گذاری کنید. بدون اینکه نیاز باشه به فرمت اگزه تبدیلشون کنید که برا خودم خیلی جالب بود من که نفهمیده بودم تا الان.
موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام
> بله دقیقا بعد نکته ای که فراموش شده بود بگم انگار با ایمن لاک می تونید مستقیم فایلهای فیلمتونو قفل گذاری کنید. بدون اینکه نیاز باشه به فرمت اگزه تبدیلشون کنید که برا خودم خیلی جالب بود من که نفهمیده بودم تا الان.
> موفق باشید


یعنی فایل ویدیویی موقع پخش کد فعالسازی میخواد ؟؟؟؟ میشه یه کم واضح تر توضیح بدید 
البته قصد توهین / جسارت / بحث و ... ندارم ولی یه خورده احساس میکنم صحبت حضرت عالی تخریب قفل یاقوت سرخ و بالابردن کیفیت و تبلیغ قفل ایمن لاک هستش حالا اگر اشتباه متوجه شدم ممنون میشم بنده رو روشن بفرمائید

----------


## dez110

سلام دوست عزیز
دقت کرده باشید من فقط گفتم فهمیدم و ضمنا 2 محصول کولاک و پرولاک رو هم گفتم . بنده هیچ نیازی به بالا بردن کیفیت یا تخریب هیچ قفلی رو ندارم . اینجا فقط هدف کمک به دیگرانه همین. خود مخاطب میتونه بره تحقیق کنه در مورد هر قفلی که تمایل داره.
موفق باشید

----------


## neoict

دوستان مهربان سلام
من سایت شرکت قفل نرم افزاری یاقوت سرخ رو دیدم ، http://mysi.ir/mysi-in-press.aspx توی قسمت "یاقوت سبز در رسانه‌ها" از منوی اصلی سایتشون اگه برین می‌بینید از پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران ، تا کنفرانس بین المللی امنیت اطلاعات در مرکز همایش صدا و سیما که من فیلم این کنفرانسو تا آخر از سایتشون دیدم ، تا مصاحبه باشبکه 3 و برنامه زنده در شبکه 4 و گفتگو اختصاصی با رادیو ایران تا روزنامه جام جم و در نهایت اگر یک سری به قسمت مقاله های تخصصی شون در قسمت درباره ما بزنید خود تون تصدیق می‌کنید به‌قول‌معروف آدم‌حسابی و متخصص هستند ، من شخصاً فکر می‌کنم این شرکت و محصولاتش فاصله نجومی از شرکت‌ها و محصولاتی دارن که dez110 عزیز گفته ، من اگر قصد قفل گذاری داشتم باشم حتما با شرکت ها و محصولات شناسنامه دار کار می کنم و به دوستان پیشنهاد می‌کنم خود تون بدون پیش‌داوری سایت‌ شرکت‌ها و محصولات مورد نظرتونو با دقت بررسی کنید ، چون این سایت‌ها مثل چهره آدم‌ها هستند و به‌قول‌معروف : 
رنگ رخساره خبر می‌دهد از سر درون !
 :لبخند:

----------


## Nima NT

> دوستان مهربان سلام
> من سایت شرکت قفل نرم افزاری یاقوت سرخ رو دیدم ، http://mysi.ir/mysi-in-press.aspx توی قسمت "یاقوت سبز در رسانه‌ها" از منوی اصلی سایتشون اگه برین می‌بینید از پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران ، تا کنفرانس بین المللی امنیت اطلاعات در مرکز همایش صدا و سیما که من فیلم این کنفرانسو تا آخر از سایتشون دیدم ، تا مصاحبه باشبکه 3 و برنامه زنده در شبکه 4 و گفتگو اختصاصی با رادیو ایران تا روزنامه جام جم و در نهایت اگر یک سری به قسمت مقاله های تخصصی شون در قسمت درباره ما بزنید خود تون تصدیق می‌کنید به‌قول‌معروف آدم‌حسابی و متخصص هستند ، من شخصاً فکر می‌کنم این شرکت و محصولاتش فاصله نجومی از شرکت‌ها و محصولاتی دارن که dez110 عزیز گفته ، من اگر قصد قفل گذاری داشتم باشم حتما با شرکت ها و محصولات شناسنامه دار کار می کنم و به دوستان پیشنهاد می‌کنم خود تون بدون پیش‌داوری سایت‌ شرکت‌ها و محصولات مورد نظرتونو با دقت بررسی کنید ، چون این سایت‌ها مثل چهره آدم‌ها هستند و به‌قول‌معروف : 
> رنگ رخساره خبر می‌دهد از سر درون !


در مقابل قفل پرولاک و کولاک قفل یاقوت (حالا هر رنگی) یه سر و گردن بالاتره
در مورد حضور در گزارش صداوسیما و .... دلیلی بر برتر بودن نمیشه ؛ اینها تکنیک های تبلیغاتی هستش
قفل ایمن لاک رو ندیدم و نمیتونم در موردش نظری هم بدم ولی تولید کننده اون رو میشناسم و احتمالا" قفل مناسبی طراحی کرده
نهایتا" هر قفلی شامل موارد خوب و بد هست ؛ از موارد خوب قفل یاقوت میشه به سازگاری ، راحتی کاربری ، عدم شناسایی فایل قفل گذاری شده به عنوان بدافزار  و از موارد منفی اون میشه به مبهم سازی ضعیف ، امکان فیلم برداری از مانیتور ، سیستم ضدماشین مجازی بسیار کودکانه اشاره کرد که با وجود گزارش های متعدد علی الظاهر بررسی و نسخه فاقد باگ از طرف شرکت ارائه نشده

----------


## Securebit

neoict@ به نظر من هر وقت توسعه دهنده قفلش رو برای یک روز (نه بیشتر) در مقابل مهندسی معکوس تضمین کرد شما میتونید به آن قفل اعتماد کنید.

----------


## neoict

سلام
اول روشن کنم من با هیچ شرکت و یا محصولی عهد برادری نداریم ، هرکسی بهتر باشد ، حق این را دارد که از اون حمایت بشه زیرا خداوند در قرآن سوره مائده آیه 42 می‌فرماید : اگر مصلحت دیدى که حکم کنى به عدل حکم کن که خدا عدالت‌پیشگان را دوست می‌دارد 

نقد اول از NimaNT ، برنامه زنده 30 دقیقه‌ای در صداوسیما (که فکر نمی‌کنم شما قبل ازنظرتان آن فیلم را دیده باشید) و برنامه تخصصی به‌روز از شبکه 3 و روزنامه جام جم اون هم در ضمیمه کلیک که تخصصی است ( با بررسی موردش و نه به‌صورت کلی ) ،  مجوز از پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران ، جوایز و تقدیرنامه‌های متعدد که در آن تقدیر ریاست جمهوری وقت نیز به چشم می‌خورد و سخنرانی در کنفرانس بین‌المللی و مقالات تخصصی دقیقاً در موضوع فعالیتشان ، دلیلی بر برتر بودن نمیشه ؟
 
نقد دوم از NimaNT عدم شناسایی فایل قفل‌گذاری شده به‌عنوان بدافزار که شما فرمودید کاملاً درسته اما این شناسایی ممکن است هرروز تغییر کند و بهترین مرجعی که می‌توانید به آن استناد کنید وب‌سایت https://www.virustotal.com است ، پس این مورد صرفاً نمی‌تواند دلیل برتری یاقوت به قول شما هر رنگی باشد ، اما می‌تواند 1 نمره از 100 نمره باشد همین‌طور درباره مبهم سازی یا (obfuscators) ، تمامشان قابل شکسته شدن هستند و حتی برخی در سایت خودشان هم اشاره‌کرده‌اند

نقد سوم از NimaNT ، نسخه فاقد باگ از طرف شرکت ارائه نشده ؟ ، من تحقیق کردم در آرشیو اخبار این شرکت به آدرس http://mysi.ir/all-news.aspx ظرف شش ماه گذشته مورخه ۱۳۹۴/۰۶/۱۴و ۱۳۹۴/۰۸/۱۷ و ۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۰۳سه نسخه از قفل نرم‌افزاری به قول شما هر رنگی ارائه‌شده و در متن خبر صراحتاً آماده که امنیت ارتقا یافته پس از کجا می‌دانید مثلاً در نسخه همین چند روز پیش که در اسفندماه ارائه‌شده برخی از مشکلات این محصول برطرف نشده؟
 
نقد چهارم از Securebit :ایشان فرمودن "به نظر من هر وقت توسعه‌دهنده قفلش رو برای یک روز (نه بیشتر) در مقابل مهندسی معکوس تضمین کرد شما می تونید به آن قفل اعتماد کنید" ، من در این مورد نیز از چند شرکت امنیتی ایرانی تحقیق کردم اکثرا می‌گفتند قفل‌های ما تضمینی است ، فرض کنیم به قول ایشان یک شرکت امنیتی محصولات خودش را تضمین نماید دو سؤال مطرح می‌شود ، سؤال اول اینکه : چه کارشناسی و از چه شرکتی این مورد که مثلاً قفل فلان محصول شکسته شده را تائید می‌کند و یا رد می‌کند ، تازه بماند که کارشناس متعلق به شرکت تولیدکننده قفل نیز باشد و سؤال دوم این است: از چه منبعی مالی باید خسارت مشتریان جبران شود  ؟ 
 شرکت تولید کننده قفل یاقوت هر رنگی در وب‌سایتش در قسمت جدول مقایسه محصولات در زیر منوی محصولات به آدرس http://mysi.ir/compare-products.aspx درصد امنیت محصولاتش را از 43% تا 94% برحسب نوع محصول ذکر کرده و در بخش سؤالات متداول سؤال شماره 33 از منوی اصلی سایتشان نیز به آدرس http://mysi.ir/faq.aspx به صراحتاً ذکر کرده تضمین شکسته نشدن کار شرکت بیمه است و در حال رایزنی با ایشان است ، شما خودتان بگویید شما به این سخن اعتماد بیشتری دارید و یا آنکه بدون پشتوانه تضمین می کند ؟ و آیا این مورد می تواند معیار انتخاب برای مشتریان باشد ؟

نتیجه‌گیری کلی : مطابق با منظق فازی ، هیچ محصول امنیتی اعم از قفل های نرم افزاری و یا سخت افزاری از نظر اینجانب نمره 100 و یا 0 نمی گیرند اما من بین نمره 70 و 10 مطمئنا 70 را انتخاب می کنم ، زیرا به قول حضرت حافظ : فکر معقول بفرما گل بی خار کجاست؟

----------


## Securebit

> من در این مورد نیز از چند شرکت امنیتی ایرانی تحقیق کردم اکثرا می‌گفتند قفل‌های ما تضمینی است





> به صراحتاً ذکر کرده تضمین شکسته نشدن کار شرکت بیمه است و در حال رایزنی با ایشان است


به حرف زدن که نیست باید در عمل ثابت شود، شما به این چند شرکت امنیتی بگویید بعد خرید قفل یک Crackme/Unpackme می سازم اگر بیشتر از یک روز در مقابل مهندسی معکوس دوام آورد که هیچ اگر که نه هزینه ای که پرداخت کردم را عودت کنید. (جوابی که به شما خواهند داد را برای ما بنویسید)




> چه کارشناسی و از چه شرکتی این مورد که مثلاً قفل فلان محصول شکسته شده را تائید می‌کند و یا رد می‌کند


با هماهنگی شرکت سازنده قفل از قفل مورد نظرتون Crackme/Unpackme درست کنید و در همین بخش قرار بدید در این سایت تا دلتون بخواد کارشناس وجود دارد که شما را راهنمایی می کنند. (قبلا قوانین Crackme/Unpackme را بخوانید)




> هیچ محصول امنیتی اعم از قفل های نرم افزاری و یا سخت افزاری از نظر اینجانب نمره 100 و یا 0 نمی گیرند اما من بین نمره 70 و 10 مطمئنا 70 را انتخاب می کنم





> اما می‌تواند 1 نمره از 100 نمره باشد همین‌طور درباره مبهم سازی یا (obfuscators) ، تمامشان قابل شکسته شدن هستند


بله همه قفلها یک روز شکسته میشه مدت زمانی که قفل در مقابل مهندسی معکوس دوام می آورد مهم است یک قفل یک روزه کرک میشه یک قفل بعد از یک سال که برنامه نویس سودش رو از نرم افزار کرده اگر قفلی یک روزه شکسته بشه پس زمان و هزینه ای که صرف قفل شده بیهوده بوده.

----------


## Nima NT

> نقد اول از NimaNT ، برنامه زنده 30 دقیقه‌ای در صداوسیما (که فکر نمی‌کنم شما قبل ازنظرتان آن فیلم را دیده باشید) و برنامه تخصصی به‌روز از شبکه 3 و روزنامه جام جم اون هم در ضمیمه کلیک که تخصصی است ( با بررسی موردش و نه به‌صورت کلی ) ،  مجوز از پارک علم و فناوری دانشگاه تهران ، جوایز و تقدیرنامه‌های متعدد که در آن تقدیر ریاست جمهوری وقت نیز به چشم می‌خورد و سخنرانی در کنفرانس بین‌المللی و مقالات تخصصی دقیقاً در موضوع فعالیتشان ، دلیلی بر برتر بودن نمیشه ؟


 خیر ؛ دلیلی بر برتر بودن نمیشه ؛بررسی های یک طرفه و زمانی که دید انتقادی وجود نداشته باشه مدرک معتبری برای استناد نیست و از خروجی اون هم نمیشه به عنوان یک مدرک استفاده کرد
ثبت محصول و گرفتن تقدیرنامه از نهادهای ریاست جمهوری ، وزرات ارتباطات و ... پروسه چندان پیچیده ای نیست شما حتی اگر 1% یک محصول خارجی رو بومی سازی کنید براتون جشن هم میگیرند.
اینها رو عرض کردم تا دید اشتباه شما رو تا جایی که میتونم تصحیح کنم

 


> نقد دوم از NimaNT عدم  شناسایی فایل قفل‌گذاری شده به‌عنوان بدافزار که شما فرمودید کاملاً درسته  اما این شناسایی ممکن است هرروز تغییر کند و بهترین مرجعی که می‌توانید به  آن استناد کنید وب‌سایت https://www.virustotal.com است  ، پس این مورد صرفاً نمی‌تواند دلیل برتری یاقوت به قول شما هر رنگی باشد ،  اما می‌تواند 1 نمره از 100 نمره باشد همین‌طور درباره مبهم سازی یا (obfuscators) ، تمامشان قابل شکسته شدن هستند و حتی برخی در سایت خودشان هم اشاره‌کرده‌اند


بذارید یه مثال بزنم ؛ شما تولید کننده محصول حسابداری هستید ، محصولتون رو قفل گذاری و روانه بازار میکنید ؛ از هر نوع قشری برنامه شما رو خریداری میکنند و استفاده میکنن ؛ حالا افرادی که کمترین دانش در حوزه IT رو دارن ( متاسفانه اکثر کسبه ) وقتی هنگام اجرای برنامه آنتی ویروسشون به فایل اجرایی به اصطلاح گیر بده شما هر کاری هم کنید قادر به راضی کردن مشتری نسبت به ایمن بودن فایل نخواهید بود چرا که اینجا بحث حساب و کتاب هست و امور مالی و مشتری دلش نمیخواد برای جیبش مشکلی پیش بیاد و مسلما" حرف اول و آخر رو آنتی ویروس نصب شده روی سیستمش خواهد زد هر چند ClaimAV باشه




> نقد سوم از NimaNT ، نسخه فاقد باگ از طرف شرکت ارائه نشده ؟ ، من تحقیق کردم در آرشیو اخبار این شرکت به آدرس http://mysi.ir/all-news.aspx ظرف شش ماه گذشته مورخه ۱۳۹۴/۰۶/۱۴و ۱۳۹۴/۰۸/۱۷ و ۱۳۹۴/۱۲/۰۳سه  نسخه از قفل نرم‌افزاری به قول شما هر رنگی ارائه‌شده و در متن خبر  صراحتاً آماده که امنیت ارتقا یافته پس از کجا می‌دانید مثلاً در نسخه همین  چند روز پیش که در اسفندماه ارائه‌شده برخی از مشکلات این محصول برطرف  نشده؟


به این دلیل که خود بنده 4 مورد آسیب پذیری موجود در قفل های استفاده شده توسط شرکت ____ رو به یاقوت سبز ایرانیان گزارش کردم در جوابیه حتی فحش هم ندادند ، از طریق یکی از دوستان که مشتری این شرکت هستند به نسخه های جدید قفل دسترسی دارم چون این قفل 1 سال به روز رسانی رایگان داره ، و هر بار که بنده نسخه های جدید رو تست میکردم ( در فاصله بین 7 ماه ) متاسفانه باگ هایی که بنده گزارش کرده بودم همچنان به قوت قدیم پابرجا بودند

حالا در انتها اگر بحث رو میخواهید ببرید به سمت فنی ، که از دید فنی این قفل بررسی بشه من هم در تاپیک شرکت میکنم چون مسلما" برای افراد دیگه مفید خواهد بود ولی اگر قرار هست نوشته ها در سایت شرکت و گزارشات صدا و سیما نقد بشه به دلیل اینکه نهایتا" منجر به قفل شدن تاپیک بشه و نتیجه دیگه ای نداشته باشه عذرخواهی میکنم و از پاسخگویی به پست هایی که مستقیم بنده رو خطاب دادید معذورم.

----------


## neoict

سلام
جناب Securebit عزیز ، شما فرمودید "در این سایت تا دلتون بخواد کارشناس وجود دارد که شما را راهنمایی می کنند" 
 :تشویق: 
من معیار های تشخیص کارشناس و یا کارشناسی که برای برسی محصولات امنیتی مخصوصا قفل های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری صلاحیت دارند را می گویم ، اگر در سایتتان این افراد را می شناختید ، حتما در همین جا معرفی کنید ، در غیر این صورت به شما و دیگر کارشناسانتان پیشنهاد می کنم در بوستان سعدی ، باب چهارم ، بخش یکی در نجوم اندکی دست داشت را مطالعه کنند 

سوال : افرا دارای صلاحیت جهت مشاوره در زمینه انتخاب محصولات امنیتی جهت محافظت از اسناد دیجیتال در برابر تکثیر غیر مجاز چه اشخاصی هستند ؟
جواب : ایشان افرادی هستند که در زمینه محافظت از اسناد دیجیتال در برابر تکثیر غیر مجاز فعالیت عملی مداوم و پیوسته و به دور از سایر رشته ها داشته اند که این مدت زمان حداقل یک ده بوده و یا دارای مدرک پوست گراجویت یعنی اصطلاحا فوق لیسانس به بالا در رشته تخصصی " محافظت از اسناد دیجیتال در برابر تکثیر غیر مجاز " از دانشگاه های دارای این دپارتمان تخصصی بوده را دارا می باشند مانند دپارتمان مدیا دانشگاه سانگمیونگ کره و یا حداقل افرادی که از دانشگاه های معتبر داخلی و یا خارجی مانند دانشگاه شریف امیر کبیر و دانشگاه های خارجی ام آی تی و هاروارد دقیقا در زمینه محافطت از اسناد دیجیتال تحقیق نموده و یا تز دکترای آنها بوده است ، اگر تبلیغ به حساب نیاید در این مورد نیز ، باید گفت قفل نرم افزاری یاقوت سرخ ، مورد تایید من است زیرا نام برخی از این دانشگاه ها را که شرکت تولید کننده ، با آنها همکاری می کند در قسمت انتهایی وب سایتشان تحت عنوان "پیوند همکاران" دیدم

----------


## dez110

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من فکر میکنم مسئله یکم پیچیده شد. بنظر من بهتره یک فایل کرک می قرار بدیم تو انجمن دوستان خودشون تست کنن آخرین نسخه نرم افزار رو. اونوقت خیلی واضحتر مشخص میشه که امنیتش چقد هست . که البته این در مورد سایر قفل ها هم دلالت میکنه.پس تبلیغات و نام بردن چند تا سایت یا دانشگاه دلیل بر کیفیت حداقل محصولی مثل قفل نرم افزاری که با امنیت محصولات سرو کار داره خیلی قیاس جالبی نیست.
موفق باشید

----------


## joker

دوصدگفته چو نیم کردار نیست :)
یک نمونه فایل بزارین خب تا دوستان ی نگاهی بهش بندازن  :چشمک:

----------


## Securebit

neoict@ شما متاسفانه به جای اثبات امنیت، ادبیات (سعدی، حافظ)، صدا سیما، شبکه سه، رو مطرح کردید و موضوع تاپیک رو به حاشیه کشیدید.
لطفا از پرداختن به حواشی پرهیز کنید.

----------


## Sh4DoVV

سلام علیکم
ضمن بررسی قفل نرم افزاری یافوت سرخ تنها بحث امن بودن اون استفاده از Confuser هست ، درمورد عملکرد و کد نویسی خود قفل متاسفانه ضعیف کار شده که این موضوع رو قبلا به آقای سید احسان حسینی مدیر عامل شرکت مربوطه گفته بودم که متاسفانه هنوز تغییری در نحوه عملکرد مشاهده نشده ، به عنوان مثال ما می تونیم بدون داشتن سریال و کد فعالسازی و بدون پچ کردن برنامه نسخه آزمایشی هر محصول پروتکت شده با این قفل رو فعال کنیم و اون هم به تعداد روز دلخواه مثلا 9999999 روز ، علی ایحال خیلی خوبه که برنامه نویسامون روی مبحث امنیت محصولاتشون با چندین ریورسر در ارتباط باشند و از تجربیات اونها استفاده کنند ، یا در همچین انجمنهایی نمونه کارهاشون رو جهت تست اساتید قرار بدهند ، در مورد ایمن لاک هم یکسری نقاط ضعف هست که البته نویسنده اون با من در ارتباط هست و برای همین نمیتونم از اون در اینجا تبلیغ کنم که خدایی ناکرده سوء برداشت نشه ، از مدیر عزیز این بخش هم که به گردن بنده تا بحال خیلی لطف داشته تشکر میکنم بابت مدیریت بجای این تاپیک .
یا علی

----------


## Sh4DoVV

سلام علیکم
به درخواست دوست عزیز لینک حذف شد .
یا علی

----------


## Felony

> سلام
> جناب Securebit عزیز ، شما فرمودید "در این سایت تا دلتون بخواد کارشناس وجود دارد که شما را راهنمایی می کنند" 
> 
> من معیار های تشخیص کارشناس و یا کارشناسی که برای برسی محصولات امنیتی مخصوصا قفل های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری صلاحیت دارند را می گویم ، اگر در سایتتان این افراد را می شناختید ، حتما در همین جا معرفی کنید ، در غیر این صورت به شما و دیگر کارشناسانتان پیشنهاد می کنم در بوستان سعدی ، باب چهارم ، بخش یکی در نجوم اندکی دست داشت را مطالعه کنند 
> 
> سوال : افرا دارای صلاحیت جهت مشاوره در زمینه انتخاب محصولات امنیتی جهت محافظت از اسناد دیجیتال در برابر تکثیر غیر مجاز چه اشخاصی هستند ؟
> جواب : ایشان افرادی هستند که در زمینه محافظت از اسناد دیجیتال در برابر تکثیر غیر مجاز فعالیت عملی مداوم و پیوسته و به دور از سایر رشته ها داشته اند که این مدت زمان حداقل یک ده بوده و یا دارای مدرک پوست گراجویت یعنی اصطلاحا فوق لیسانس به بالا در رشته تخصصی " محافظت از اسناد دیجیتال در برابر تکثیر غیر مجاز " از دانشگاه های دارای این دپارتمان تخصصی بوده را دارا می باشند مانند دپارتمان مدیا دانشگاه سانگمیونگ کره و یا حداقل افرادی که از دانشگاه های معتبر داخلی و یا خارجی مانند دانشگاه شریف امیر کبیر و دانشگاه های خارجی ام آی تی و هاروارد دقیقا در زمینه محافطت از اسناد دیجیتال تحقیق نموده و یا تز دکترای آنها بوده است ، اگر تبلیغ به حساب نیاید در این مورد نیز ، باید گفت قفل نرم افزاری یاقوت سرخ ، مورد تایید من است زیرا نام برخی از این دانشگاه ها را که شرکت تولید کننده ، با آنها همکاری می کند در قسمت انتهایی وب سایتشان تحت عنوان "پیوند همکاران" دیدم


اومدم بزنم از بیخ و بن تاپیک رو پاک کنم دیدم فانه - بزار آیندگان بخونن شاد بشن :) جواب های دندانشکنی میشه به این پست داد ولی تقیه میکنم - فقط در یک نصف جمله کل اون مدارک و دانشگاه شریف و ... رو بیار سره کوچه ما ببینم باهاش بهت یه دبه ماست میدن ؟ از کی تاحالا شریف و مدرک دانشگاهی شده ملاک متخصص بودن برای حفاظت از اسناد دیجیتال ؟ تو کار روزانه از دست این مدل آدما صبح تا شب میکشیم اینجا هم ...

لطفا بحث تاپیک فقط در صورت قرار داده شدن فایل برای کرک یا پچ و یا بحث فنی پیگیری شود در غیر این صورت این کلاس آموزشی تمیز دادن کارشناسان محصولات امنیتی و معرفی جوجه های دانشگاهی دلیلی برای ادامه حیات نداره .

----------

